# Memphis TN, and SOUTHWEST



## Kenn Lee

Hey I'm heading to Memphis TN. Things to do are everywhere. ELVIS and BEAL STREET.
If you find yourself longing for reconnecting with the great spirts. Or a romantic night next to the missisippi with a bottle of grandad and a warm pipe, I'm going to head in and set up a camp. COME ON DOWN THE COAST IS CLEAR BABY!


----------



## Kenn Lee




----------



## Kenn Lee




----------



## Shadowplay

I don't think you've ever been to Memphis*...trust me it's nowhere near as romantic as you think...unfortunately.


----------



## Kim Chee

http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/tn/memphis/crime/
Looks like crime is pretty much rampant.
I bet the crack is great!


----------



## Shadowplay

The real Memphis...haha. Actually a pretty scary place. Cops won't let you hang out around Neal street too long either. Especially if you're spanging or fooling around.


----------



## Kenn Lee

i been to memphis lol. i dont need you to question my credibility.


----------



## Kenn Lee

OH wait. is this me infront of daisy theater?? oh!! looks like it!!!


----------



## Kenn Lee

Oh man maybe im faking it.


----------



## Kenn Lee

Oh man this couldant be me singing on beale street could it???


----------



## Kenn Lee

Oh wait... is this kenn singing with lousiana mojo queen in Memphis???


----------



## Kenn Lee

I am the real memphis BABY!!


----------



## Kenn Lee

Thanks for playing anouther round of IS HE BLUFFING... brought to you by china white heroin. its a hell of a drug..


----------



## Kenn Lee

just to over do it... theres this.. on top of the world!!!!!


----------



## ped

No body be questionin' mafuckas cred now!


----------



## Shadowplay

Hahahhaha. No one was questioning your credibility. I just hate Memphis and a lot of people who haven't been think its some great romantic place. I guess it can be If you go there with a lot of cash and a place to crash but I've been through plenty and had less than desirable times. But thanks for being sure that everyone on the site can see how "cool" and "well traveled" you are...lol...


----------



## Shadowplay

Maybe Lenny kravitz will be there to hang out too...


----------



## Doobie_D

Is this me juggling fire on the Twin towers as they goes down? I think so!


----------



## zephyr23

GO to the court house co op good ppl


----------



## Kim Chee

Doobie_D said:


> Is this me juggling fire on the Twin towers as they goes down? I think so!


 
Nah, that's you guiding those planes in with your marshalling wands.




Was I right about the crack?


----------



## Kenn Lee

the crack IS sure good. lol and im glad im cool now. lol


----------



## Kenn Lee

i love lenny!


----------



## Kenn Lee

and doobie d. that shit is funny as HELLLLLLLL!


----------



## Doobie_D

PS. When they fell i totally stuck the landing.


----------



## Everymanalion

hahahaha what. the. fuck.


----------



## Shadowplay

Kenn Lee said:


> i love lenny!



I see that


----------



## Kim Chee

Kenn Lee said:


> the crack IS sure good. lol and im glad im cool now. lol


 








http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qbuox/


----------



## Shadowplay

mmmmmmmichael said:


> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qbuox/




Thank you so much 7ms. Im dying inside a little. Hahhaha


----------



## Shadowplay

Well kenn, you've been a good sport. Have a fun
Romantic time in Memphis .


----------



## Shadowplay

Or this one...


----------



## Kenn Lee

I love the lenny pic!!!!!! hahah thats so funny. just checked it. haha
i try to be a good sport. my moms dog got hit by a car today.. so sad right before i was going to get my bus ticket... ughhhhhh


----------



## ped

Kenn Lee said:


> I love the lenny pic!!!!!! hahah thats so funny. just checked it. haha
> i try to be a good sport. my moms dog got hit by a car today.. so sad right before i was going to get my bus ticket... ughhhhhh


Damn that sucks man. You are a hella lot better sport than me...lol


----------



## Shadowplay

Aw man that sucks. Sorry to hear. :/


----------



## Kim Chee

I've never been to Memphis.
And I don't have any marketable talent.
Sorry about your Mom's dog.

Glad you liked the Lenny pic, have fun in Memphis.


----------



## Kenn Lee

Thanks guys. he was a real cool dog. i was just petting him at like 4am lastnight. he has that weird dog smile and emotional personality. name was zane. he was an austrailan sheppard. i carried his body to the car with my dad. weird how sad it can be when such an "innocent" creature is killed by people, i thought it was a bad omen he was killed before i went and got my bus ticket. so im still waiting to go and get it.. 186$ but yeah.


----------



## Kenn Lee

On a different note. My marketable talent is playing the blues. and sewing. and presistance. I love the blues so much. Thats one of the biggest reasons why i love memphis. that and Memphis Tn, was named after Memphis in Egypt. and i feel a very strong connection to egypt. so this is my pigramage to Memphis to bask in the pale light of the moon and in my spirit quest reunite my innerself with the great spirts. ya kno... indian stuff. lol.
But again guys thanks for the condolences. Much appreceated.


----------



## hshh

goodluck stupid fuck


----------



## Kenn Lee

G thanks.


----------

